
Why Bots Are the Next Industrial Revolution - rachellaw
https://medium.com/@kipsearch/why-bots-are-the-next-industrial-revolution-4f4093a400eb#.ubru4iqh4
======
larakerns
I'm somewhat worried about this upcoming wave of bots replacing jobs. There
seem to be 2 paths forward:

1\. Star Trek outcome: People will have time to pursue interests outside of
their job.

2\. Mad Max outcome: Money and resources are hoarded by the people who own the
bot industry, everyone else suffers.

3\. ??

~~~
iamcurious
3\. Kafka outcome: we all get bureaucratic meaningless jobs digging holes for
others to fill.

